

Are you reading Onion or Salon.com? Then you might be a threat to the U.S. - kgarten
http://www.mcclatchydc.com/2013/06/20/194513/obamas-crackdown-views-leaks-as.html#.UcW7LRbi5QQ

======
jmduke
The submitted title is a bit linkbaity. The quote which it is culled from:

 _“It’s about people’s profiles, their approach to work, how they interact
with management. Are they cheery? Are they looking at Salon.com or The Onion
during their lunch break? This is about ‘The Stepford Wives,’” said a second
senior Pentagon official, referring to online publications and a 1975 movie
about robotically docile housewives. The official said he wanted to remain
anonymous to avoid being punished for criticizing the program._

